# Parentheses, Ungula, Spirit Box, Dark Rift.



## Phasma888 (Jan 2, 2022)

Well.
 You can watch my collection of corrected mistakes here.
 Parentheses - since I clicked on “solved”, I replaced all diodes except 4148, replaced bs170 twice (I have accidentally replace it with a “wrong legs” one while troubleshooting), waited until 5102 will came in stock in my country, changed two foot switches, several caps, and dc jack.  Doesn't seem to make a noise now.
 Ungula - it fits 1590B enclosure, but do not try it at home.  The jacks and wires had to be soldered after assembly, but that’s not all that’s wrong.
 Dark Rift - obvious dimensional problems with caps, solved with pieces of PBS-8.
 Spirit Box - LED is right under the BTDR.  So PCB is lifted by bending pots leads.

 But everything works, and I'm generally happy.

 The stickers was drew in Corel and printed on laminated vinyl - it’s really not easy to scratch.


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Jan 2, 2022)

Looking good man!


----------



## ADAOCE (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice looking pedals! Dark Rift is a favorite of mine


----------



## Phasma888 (Jan 2, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> Nice looking pedals! Dark Rift is a favorite of mine


Thanks! It seemed like a good idea to match LEDs to pedal’s color)


----------



## ADAOCE (Jan 2, 2022)

Phasma888 said:


> Thanks! It seemed like a good idea to match LEDs to pedal’s color)


💯 agree


----------



## TGP39 (Jan 2, 2022)

Phasma888, was the parentheses octave setting very noisy? Like you’re in a wind tunnel?   I’m very interested in minimizing that noise on my builds too.  Hoping you have some helpful advice based on the history of your build.   Beautiful, beautiful pedals btw.  
Steve.


----------



## Phasma888 (Jan 3, 2022)

TGP39 said:


> Phasma888, was the parentheses octave setting very noisy? Like you’re in a wind tunnel?   I’m very interested in minimizing that noise on my builds too.  Hoping you have some helpful advice based on the history of your build.   Beautiful, beautiful pedals btw.
> Steve.


Thank you, TGP39.)
First I used d9b, then changed to d9k.  Sounds a little softer, imo. The advantage of living in Russia (almost the only one) is that I can walk to the GE diodes shop in ten minutes.) 
Most of noise disappeared somehow when replacing the disgusting Chinese pots with alpha’s.  
I also assume that the quality of q2 - q4 can affect the sound. But there are not so many different manufacturers.  I used the Central ones, but maybe there is a Motorola’s somewhere🧐
Now parentheses makes windy noise only at high values of distortion and amplitude, as it should be)


----------



## eh là bas ma (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice artworks, it seems you like perfect circles ! How do you like your spirit box reverb ? Good spring emulation ?


----------



## Phasma888 (Jan 4, 2022)

justin said:


> Nice artworks, it seems you like perfect circles ! How do you like your spirit box reverb ? Good spring emulation ?


I only had one evening to draw it, so I chose simple forms.) 
This four was made for a gift, and also I play synths, but I can say that reverb sounds great with OD. I tried just once - spirit box seems to be created for the dark synth and alike.


----------

